
Study shows that excessive athletic training can make your brain tired - rajnathani
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-09-excessive-athletic-brain.html
======
rajnathani
The part of the brain measured in the study to be fatigued is the lateral
prefrontal cortex (the prefrontal cortex is responsible for decision making).

